# Leaving the rise for the set...



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I'm headed to the west coast in the next few weeks and I've never been... have had a ton of questions to ask and who better than someone already living their!

What are the shops like, are the smoking ordinances really that much of a hassle out there? I have been looking at Huntington Beach, Orange County, Laguna, Venice trying to stay as close to the coast as possible because I hear it gets hot as hell in the valley. Anyhow any insight would be greatly appreciated, heck I would love to get to know a few of ya and herf it up sometime, new guy in a new city you know how that is


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Maybe this is in the wrong place?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jaydub13 is a good brother who lives in the Orange County area and should know some pretty good places. I'd stay out of the Valley as I used to live in California most of my life and know it pretty well. Stay out of the traffic grid from 3-6 pm or you will lose what is left of your patience. There are some pretty good places in the San Diego area where I still have a place but doesn't appear you will be that far south...pity as they have some great food places as well.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Jaydub13 is a good brother who lives in the Orange County area and should know some pretty good places. I'd stay out of the Valley as I used to live in California most of my life and know it pretty well. Stay out of the traffic grid from 3-6 pm or you will lose what is left of your patience. There are some pretty good places in the San Diego area where I still have a place but doesn't appear you will be that far south...pity as they have some great food places as well.


I'll be traveling around southern CA 3 weeks out of the month and 1 in Northern California so I'm hoping to see as much as possible, but I'm looking for something not to far off the 5 or 495 and not to far from LA as a residence. I've already heard of a couple real cool shops I want to check out, V Cut, Bo's and a handful of others that have been suggested. What spots in San D were you referring to? Thanks for the transit/valley advice as well, when are you usually on the west coast? I'll reach out to jaydub say what's up see what his take is. How are things with you btw staying outta trouble I hope lol


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Shervin,
I live here in south orange county, if your gonna be here down in my neck of the woods 
you have to stop by Tobacco Barn, they have a great selections of cigars, and pipes, plus they have a great lounge to smoke up your purchases.
Long as you spend more then $10 they will give you a free day pass to the lounge, big huge TV, lots of comfy chairs and sofas, and as long as you keep quiet, you can bring a bottle of your favorite spirts but try and not annouce to the world you have booze with ya heheh 
If you let me know when your gonna be down in Tobacco Barn I'll try and be 
best laloin


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Shervin!!

Cigar Man Andy is gonna be up here in Paso Robles the first week of August.

But you are welcome here any ol time. we are 20 minutes from the Coast and World Class Tourist sites.

Holla!!!!

_Dafiddla_


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

laloin said:


> Shervin,
> I live here in south orange county, if your gonna be here down in my neck of the woods
> you have to stop by Tobacco Barn, they have a great selections of cigars, and pipes, plus they have a great lounge to smoke up your purchases.
> Long as you spend more then $10 they will give you a free day pass to the lounge, big huge TV, lots of comfy chairs and sofas, and as long as you keep quiet, you can bring a bottle of your favorite spirts but try and not annouce to the world you have booze with ya heheh
> ...


Tight work, that I'll have to check out, sending you a PM with my contact info if you'd like to reciprocate. I'll hit you up when I get out there.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Shervin!!
> 
> Cigar Man Andy is gonna be up here in Paso Robles the first week of August.
> 
> ...


I should be up there by then, I'm working with Alec Bradley Cigars and will be taking over the California territory so its really up to them when I head out there but I don't expect it to be after July. Do you know of any good locations we can have a herf at?


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Well... I made it! Finally settled in Irvine right across from Spectrum and man I gotta say... I SHOULD HAVE MOVED YEARS AGO! The weather is on point, the topography is a nice change of pace and the architecture (for the most part) is not a cookie cutter reproduction of Mediterranean themes. 

That said I'm anxious to get to know some of the serious cigar cats out here so I am putting together a small bbq for anyone interested.. Irvine would be the location of the herf sometime in the end of October, any takers?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Shervin :wave:

I'm glad to hear you are settling in and are happy!

Here is some info on Hoovers, the place we talked about as a potential herf site.

Hoovers Live, Atascadero, CA : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

Debbie is the Manager.

Best wishes,

_Dafiddla_

.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Thanks brotha! I will be up in that area the first 2 weeks of Sept for the crush and roll cigar and wine festival lets see if we can get something going at Hoovers in that time frame. Will you be able to make it down to Irvine end of October for a herf?



fiddlegrin said:


> Howdy Shervin :wave:
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are settling in and are happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Shervin, it was nice to meet you tonight. I hope we can get together some time soon.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

d_day said:


> Hey Shervin, it was nice to meet you tonight. I hope we can get together some time soon.


Surely, t'was great meeting you as well, I'm sure I'll see ya there again!


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

You should head up the 5 to the buddha bar


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

\

*Maxamar Ultimate CigarsMaxamar Ultimate Cigarss=9285536311754164191*

Place page
3744 E Chapman Ave # E Orange, CA 92869-3935 - (714) 633-3000


----------



## Onasis (Sep 26, 2010)

Just stumbled upon this thread. Moved out here recently as well and this has helped out alot with finding some good shops in the area! Any herfs coming up anytime soon for all of the So.Cal stogie crew??


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

You really need to check out Hi-Times Cellar, they have one of the most coomplete humidors in OC and the prices are good (For CA anyway).

Hi-Time Wine Cellars: Largest retail wine cellar in the West


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Just recently started looking through these forums. Is there any B&M around HB that has more then a single cabinet of Cigars?


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Hey there Dennis, their is a great shop in Newport that has a great selection (especially Alec Bradley Cigars) they seem to be the closest to ya... ask for Gary he is usually their.

Siglo Cigar Lounge 1000 Bristol St N # 7, Newport Beach, CA 92660 (949) 553-1891 

The one mentioned above (Hi-Time Cigar Cellars) is also a great location with an immense humidor and they aren't too far from you either, ask for Lan or Russ they'll take care of ya


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion on the shops I'll check them out this weekend


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Just found Taylor's cigar lounge in long beach. Good selection nice (and cute) staff. Nice place to spend a Sunday afternoon


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Taylor's is a very nice place. Staff is very friendly (And cute).


----------



## socalbuckeye (Dec 8, 2010)

Shervin, welcome to SoCal. I am not far from you in Trabuco Canyon. I can vouch for the Tobacco Barn in Lake Forest as well. They recently remodeled, very nice lounge. My biggest complaint, they don't carry the AB Tempus and Maxx very often. You need to work on them!


----------

